# Large fake rocks



## idris (3 Jan 2011)

Are there any companies that make decent sized fake rocks? (I'm after something 12"-18" long.)
Everything I've found is either tiny, or looks cheap and tacky, or really expensive. The one exception is Universal Rocks in Australia, and I can't find a UK supplier.


----------



## Arana (3 Jan 2011)

check these out, Unipac Suteishi Rock and Unipac Okiishi Rock, i think George has used them in a scape he did for Practical Fishkeeping they are available from one of our sponsers here...
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/decor-resin-rocks-c-414_11_339.html


----------



## idris (4 Jan 2011)

Thanks Mark

I should have said there are 2 exceptions, Unipac being the other. Since Aquaessentials are almost the only company that lists them, and they list them (certainly the Okiishi) as out of stock I wondered if they were no longer available. And another website suggested they're discontinued. To be fair I've not contacted Aquaessentials yet.


----------



## George Farmer (4 Jan 2011)

Most Maidenhead Aquatics outlets should be able to either stock or order in Unipac replica rock for you.


----------



## rully (17 Oct 2011)

Hy
I will make for you any deco you need, wood or rock, stone, anything, hand carved.
Call me 07440108728 or email me at Petrut_raul2000@yahoo.com
You can see some samples of work here, but unfortunately i don't have aquarium decors here .

http://ratinternational.ning.com/photo/ ... ns=&page=2


----------



## ghostsword (17 Oct 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Most Maidenhead Aquatics outlets should be able to either stock or order in Unipac replica rock for you.



I have seen some large rocks at Vivarium 11, at the UKAPS stand, these were unipac I think, and they are very real looking, quite impressive really. Have not seen them online yet, so how could we get some?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (17 Oct 2011)

Make some.


----------



## ghostsword (17 Oct 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> Make some.



Could be possibly made with some melted acrylic, but these looked really good!


.


----------

